# 75 foot match lighting.



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I did get a little extra time today and was able to get in about 30 minutes of shooting... under the long runs building (to get out of the wind and mist) shooting from 75' I was put'in 'em where I wanted... so I decided to do a quick video of a little longer range match light.
The only problem was the tiny pony clamp is so worn out it could barely hold a match tightly enough to get it done... but managed to get it done pretty quickly anyway... then was able to get it done a couple of more times in the next 20 minutes or so. I'd like to do this shot with as much visual appeal as some of my other match lightings, but right now it's just hard enough to hit the darn thing in the head!

Thanks to Hawk for getting me inspired to stretch out my boundaries a bit again!
Like I said before, once I get some more strike anywhere matches in I'll be sending some on to Hawk as well... then he'll probably stretch it out even further!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok Bill, I've thought about your next trick!

Shoot through the middle of a CD, light the match, cut a card and then cut the ball in half on a sword !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Darn it Bill!!! You gotta stop making it look so easy!

Now that is GREAT shooting.

By the way, I noticed the sweatshirt ... getting a little cooler down there???

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats amazing accuracy!
I am speechless....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing shot! .... i need a range with a roof!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesomeness!!

The Tracy Byrd background music was kewl too.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

awesome shooting bill!


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

awesome and i guess he has some kind of super eyes to se where to hit at that distance in a dark place


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

By far the most accurate shooter on the planet,no need for you to shoot through a CD that would be too easy for you


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Look forward to the matches Bill. Man I wish I had a back yard like yours so much space and great shot by the way, I still think the hundred footer is possible Bill don't you, if you get time please give it try.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Look forward to the matches Bill. Man I wish I had a back yard like yours so much space and great shot by the way, I still think the hundred footer is possible Bill don't you, if you get time please give it try.


Feel my pain I don't even have a garden


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Look forward to the matches Bill. Man I wish I had a back yard like yours so much space and great shot by the way, I still think the hundred footer is possible Bill don't you, if you get time please give it try.


Feel my pain I don't even have a garden








[/quote]
Yes it must be frustrating for you here is one for you if you would like a challenge, I think I am going to try it again as well Jeff prompted me to try it a while ago, putting a shot through the hole of a polo mint I cant remember what ammo to use I think it is 8mm it only just fits.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Look forward to the matches Bill. Man I wish I had a back yard like yours so much space and great shot by the way, I still think the hundred footer is possible Bill don't you, if you get time please give it try.


Feel my pain I don't even have a garden








[/quote]
Yes it must be frustrating for you here is one for you if you would like a challenge, I think I am going to try it again as well Jeff prompted me to try it a while ago, putting a shot through the hole of a polo mint I cant remember what ammo to use I think it is 8mm it only just fits.
[/quote]

Sounds good for a indoor challenge mate and targets I can eat if it dont work out,I have a camera for Christmas so if I can do it I'll post video,what distance you thinking? not 74ft I hope









[edit] I need to get some 8mm too come to think about

Also I could put sellotape over the hole and still see the polo mint


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, just having fun!



slingshot_sniper said:


> Look forward to the matches Bill. Man I wish I had a back yard like yours so much space and great shot by the way, I still think the hundred footer is possible Bill don't you, if you get time please give it try.


I'm certain the 100 footer is very possible. As it is I'm having to strain pretty hard to see the match head under the building even with two spotlights shining on it... so it will take an absolutely perfect sunshiny day before I can get it done, I'm sure.
I'll need the sun just to see the thing... and I'm not certain bracketing, even though you've demonstrated it's possible to do, is really a viable way to do it... as the precision necessary is just so very fine.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Look forward to the matches Bill. Man I wish I had a back yard like yours so much space and great shot by the way, I still think the hundred footer is possible Bill don't you, if you get time please give it try.


Feel my pain I don't even have a garden








[/quote]
Yes it must be frustrating for you here is one for you if you would like a challenge, I think I am going to try it again as well Jeff prompted me to try it a while ago, putting a shot through the hole of a polo mint I cant remember what ammo to use I think it is 8mm it only just fits.
[/quote]

Sounds good for a indoor challenge mate and targets I can eat if it dont work out,I have a camera for Christmas so if I can do it I'll post video,what distance you thinking? not 74ft I hope









[edit] I need to get some 8mm too come to think about

Also I could put sellotape over the hole and still see the polo mint
[/quote]

Lol, yes a mint would be an excellent target... shooting through the hole without destroying it would be epic. Go for it!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> By far the most accurate shooter on the planet,no need for you to shoot through a CD that would be too easy for you


I personally know several guys that if they ever took up slingshots would make us all look like monkeys with sticks.... I know a certain SWAT Sniper, who's former a SEAL Sniper, that can do things with guns that's almost to difficult to comprehend... using the style of shooting I do, the same basic principles apply, so he'd make me feel like a little kid by comparison.

I've been fortunate in my life to meet and personally know many of the top guys in each field of endeavor I'm interested in... and let me just say, the world of slingshots will most likely have a true master marksman involved in it at some point.
I know lighting matches is a great shot, at any distance, or with any weapon... but like I say, there's some guys out there that are so far beyond my capabilities it's not even funny. So all this stuff I (we're) doing with all these fun challenge shots... that's great and all, and it does help to raise people's perceptions... and in fact might even be the actual best shots ever done with a slingshot... but the thing is, there's guys who are just _so much better_ out there... so it's important not to get the "big head" because when you get a dose of humility given to you... it stings!

[/quote]

Very good points Bill and duly noted sir


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I personally know several guys that if they ever took up slingshots would make us all look like monkeys with sticks.... I know a certain SWAT Sniper, who's former a SEAL Sniper, that can do things with guns that's almost to difficult to comprehend... using the style of shooting I do, the same basic principles apply, so he'd make me feel like a little kid by comparison. 

Shhhh Mum's the word don't tell them about the forum Bill.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, Hawk I tell everybody that'll listen the benefits and fun that can be had with our simple little slingshots. Here in this part of Texas it's a real "shooting" culture.... everybody "and their dog" has a gun, so it can be a little difficult to promote what most people see as a kid's toy. But I've been trying... with shots like this one, that are difficult for even trained marksmen to do with a scoped rifle, we're slowly but surely getting there.

This coming from someone who himself, a year and a half ago, also considered the slingshot a mere curiosity and a toy... now I know better.
18 months ago if someone told me they could reliably shoot a slingshot with the kind of accuracy and power we're achieving... I would have thought they were full of bs... practices using basic marksmanship principles, a little experimentation in designing frames that allow the kind of hold and sight picture I'm more used to, using the best materials to make those frames out of and then using the best elastics and pouches.... have all allowed this "monkey with a stick" to shoot _almost_ as well with a slingshot as he can with a bow or a pistol at these shorter ranges.

One day... who knows when, we may get noticed... but we're in no "danger" of discovery right now though!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Never mind Bill keep pushing those boundries and trying what seems impossible and it will get noticed eventually, were having fun trying aren't we that's all that is needed in life is a little fun.


----------

